# αμήν και πότε



## Theseus (Dec 19, 2018)

Πώς και σε ποια συμφραζόμενα χρησιμοποιώ τη παραπάνω φράση; Ποιες διάφορες σημασίες έχει και πώς καλύτερα μπορώ να τη μεταφράσω στ' αγγλικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2018)

It's _αμήν και πότε_. I would translate it as "so be it!" but other translations could be used, too.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 19, 2018)

Θεγξ, Δρ7. Συγνώμη για το τονισμό. Ξέρω ότι ο τονισμός του 'πότε' είναι όπως λες. Ήταν ένα ορθογραφικό σφάλμα!:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2018)

No worries, Θησέα... :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2018)

Amen to that!


----------



## Lefki (Dec 21, 2018)

I would suggest '(it) couldn't happen soon enough (for me)' to capture the eagerness (or impatience) expressed by 'και πότε'.


----------



## cougr (Dec 21, 2018)

Lefki said:


> I would suggest '(it) couldn't happen soon enough (for me)' to capture the eagerness (or impatience) expressed by 'και πότε'.



Yes. Also, "can't wait".


----------



## pontios (Dec 21, 2018)

.. and what's the deal (and connection, if any) with "αμάν και πότε"? ... 

_αμάν_ almost sounds like "oh, man" (coincidentally).

Oh man, (I) can't wait? ;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2018)

Αμάν is Turkish (aman) for mercy, but we also use it to express desire. "Αμήν και πότε" is used as an interjection, while "αμάν" is used in the expression "κάνω αμάν για κάτι" (also "κάνω αμάν και πώς για κάτι") (=want something badly, be dying for something). I suppose that the expression "αμάν και πότε" is an amalgam of the two.


----------



## pontios (Dec 22, 2018)

nickel said:


> Αμάν is Turkish (aman) for mercy, but we also use it to express desire. "Αμήν και πότε" is used as an interjection, while "αμάν" is used in the expression "κάνω αμάν για κάτι" (also "κάνω αμάν και πώς για κάτι") (=want something badly, be dying for something). I suppose that the expression "αμάν και πότε" is an amalgam of the two.



Thanks, nickel. Nicely explained. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2018)

Συνώνυμο του αμήν και πότε: απ'το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ'αυτί. 
I think there is a similar expression in English.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2018)

SBE said:


> Συνώνυμο του αμήν και πότε: απ'το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ'αυτί.
> I think there is a similar expression in English.



Here's an interesting thread about the origins of this expression:

https://english.stackexchange.com/q...in-of-the-phrase-from-your-lips-to-god-s-ears


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2018)

Πορτοκαλίζει η ερμηνεία στο λινκ. 
Αν η φράση είναι κοινή στις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, τότε πιθανόν η προέλευσή της να είναι βιβλική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2018)

SBE said:


> Αν η φράση είναι κοινή στις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, τότε πιθανόν η προέλευσή της να είναι βιβλική.


Μα το λέει στο αγγλικό: Ψαλμοί 130:2 ή, με το δικό μας μέτρημα, 129:2: Κύριε, εἰσάκουσον τῆς φωνῆς μου· γενηθήτω τὰ ὦτά σου προσέχοντα εἰς τὴν φωνὴν τῆς δεήσεώς μου.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 22, 2018)

> Πορτοκαλίζει η ερμηνεία στο λινκ.


. Τι σημαίνει το ρήμα της ΣΒΕ 'πορτοκαλίζω': 'gets its erroneous derivation from'? Πώς χρησιμοποιείται το ρήμα αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2018)

This refers to the figure of Greek-American _Gus Portokalos_ in the movie _My Big Fat Greek Wedding_. Portokalos gives outrageous etymologies from Greek to various words, e.g. "kimono" from "χειμώνας" because it's a robe to be worn in winter etc.

The word «πορτοκαλίζω» and various derivatives for outrageous etymologies were coined, I think, by N. Sarantakos, who also created a "prize" for similar etymological jokes in his blog.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 22, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την βοήθεια σας στο νήμα αυτό!:):)


----------

